# S-I Joint troubles!



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

What kind of issues exactly? Is it strained? Arthritis? Something else?

Sorry I'm not too much help as of yet lol it's just easier to try and give advice if I know a bit more about it. I'm no nurse, but I've been through a lot of arthritis and such with my autoimmune disease and sometimes another set of eyes on a search engine can help too. 

Hope you feel better in the meantime!


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't know yet! I have to go see the osteopath, but I am certain it's not just a strain. it's been bothering me on and off for a few years now.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you've had chiropractic adjustments?

Look into this book:

"Painfree" by Peter Egoscue.
Might help, might not. He's a bit of a fanatic, ala 1990's style, but the exceriszes help.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

No I haven't had any chiropractic adjustments. I am going to have osteopathic adjustments. The chiropractic stuff freaks me out a little bit.

Thanks for the book reference! I will look into it  exercises is really what I am looking for. The medications they put me on make me all kinds of loopy and my DH is nervous about me being alone in the barn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my doc is an osteopath and he does adjustments that are exactly the same as a chiro does. At least some of them.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah, he said some are the same, but a chiro isn't a doctor. And I am already at a higher risk for arthritis, so I don't want to do anything that might hinder my healing rather then help it. I just trust a doctor more so... I don't know. I know a lot of people that love the chiro, but they also say that if they don't go or miss an appointment that they get really sore. I don't want to deal with that!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Exercise can help arthritis immensely! Even simple stuff like walking and barn chores. No joke, since I've started working as a groom and being generally more active my joints have felt way better. Just don't push it when something really hurts! I agree with going to a doctor instead of a chiro unless your doctor suggests it. Chiros are great, don't get me wrong, but you're right that they don't have the same training.

Also with you on the pain meds. I HATED the ones they gave me. The ones I'm on right now (one for nerve control, the other an immune suppressant) cause me to be a bit dizzy for an hour or so after I take them sometimes and I don't like it but I was prescribed Vicodin once and NEVER AGAIN will I put that crap inside my body. A quarter of the dose made me dizzy and violently ill. Not fun. :/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Isn't it odd how people react differently to drugs. I have taken Vicodin and could harldy feel any change; no reduction in pain, nothing.
But ibuprofin will have me hurling in 10 minutes.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah that's what I am on! And it makes me dizzy and I talk non stop, and don't remember a lot of what I say. :shock: 

I do exercise a lot. I clean 5 stalls everyday, and do work on my farm and care for my 5 brats all day every day. So I am glad the medication helps me so I can get my usual chores done. What about riding? Do you think that would help or hinder my issue?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Tiny, yeah, all that and it didn't even take the edge off! I've never taken high doses of Ibuprofen but I hear that can be brutal too.

Sarah, I'm glad you're at least able to do what you need to do around the barn and hopefully enjoy yourself in the process. I'm not sure about the SI joint, but I know riding helps the rest of your back because you're constantly moving so it relieves stiffness. My back always feels SO much better after a good ride.


----------

